# Lepracutta updates



## N2TORTS (Aug 5, 2012)

The two syblings are really starting to take off in size and color......

















JD~


----------



## Kristina (Aug 5, 2012)

I really like the marbling pattern, that is definitely gorgeous. The heads look a little strange to me, I'll be honest. They have those big buggy eyes like a Sully but a pointy face like a Leo 

Pretty tortoises, though.


----------



## Julius25 (Aug 5, 2012)

wonderful tort, the marbling pattern is so nice.
tres jolie !!!


----------



## l0velesly (Aug 5, 2012)

Lovely marbling!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 5, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 5, 2012)

Wait. They are really a mix of Leopard and Sulcata tortoise's?!


----------



## cemmons12 (Aug 5, 2012)

They look great!


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 5, 2012)

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> Wait. They are really a mix of Leopard and Sulcata tortoise's?!



yuppers~


----------



## MooingTricycle (Aug 5, 2012)

Really beautiful, i kind of love the mix!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 5, 2012)

N2TORTS said:


> yuppers~



WoW beautiful!


----------



## AustinASU (Aug 5, 2012)

Where did you get these? I would love to get one.


----------

